# Samsung Max-zb550 STK 402-070 y STK 402-701



## spirutual (Sep 16, 2013)

hola. es mi primer post, he seguido este foro durante algun tiempo y he podido despejar varias dudas.


       Tengo un stereo Samsung max-zb550, el problema que tiene es que un canal (lado izquierdo) se escucha un sonido como si hiciera tierra (muy fuerte).  no importa que el volumen este bajo.  le medi el voltaje y da 36 volts. ya que al conectar la bocina echa chispa.

   el otro canal se escucha perfecto, todo le funciona en cuanto al cd, radio auxiliar.


      buscando en foros decian que revisara las resistencias y capacitores, ya los revise e incluso deje el estereo prendido escuchando un disco y revisando constantemente por si algun componete se calentara o alguna anormalidad y no encontre nada.

   todas las resistencias se ven normales al igual que el calentamiento de los componente.


    Lo que me llama la atencion es que segun el manual (y los comentarios que escuche) lleva un amplificador  STK 402-070  y el que trae instalado es un STK 402-071.  al parecer este estereo ya fue reparado (no lo se por que este equipo era de un vecino).


    Tendra esto que ver que traiga un IC distinto o al menos un poco diferente a que este fallando.

   UStedes que opinan?   

   creen que el integrado este fallando? sera conveniente cambiarlo por el integrado STK 402-070 por el 071.


----------



## osotronico (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola amigo, puede ser que tengas defectuoso ese integrado o tal vez no es el reemplazo directo. Te adjunto el datasheet del STK402-070 y una lista de reemplazos directos para los STK en general. Mi consejo es que lo cambies y le pongas el original, antes revisa bien las tensiones y los capacitores de acople, no sea que tengas alguno averiado y esten permitiendo que te pase continua a la salida de audio.. asegurate que todo este bien y cambia el stk, trata de poner el original.. luego cuenta como te ha ido.. exitos..


----------



## FrancoPez (Sep 16, 2013)

Según hoja de datos de los dos STK, son campatibles pin a pin, en potencia y voltajes. El problema que describes indica que tienes dc en la salida de ese canal lo que significa que esta en corto, debes medir la bocina, talvéz tambien este dañada.


----------



## el arcangel (Sep 16, 2013)

Spirutual  cambia el IC como dice el amigo Osotronico ,revisa la proteccion ya que no se protege ( a no ser hayas cortado la linea hold ) no olvides descargar capacitores antes de sacar el STK , el reemplazo directo pin a pin es el STK402-090 pero siempre es mejor colocar los originales..saludos y Suerte !!


----------

